# High beam on reagular and low beam on high



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeap for some reason my buddy's 88 nissan truck's lights are on high beam when he simply turns on the lights and if he switches to high beams they become regular beam. He got this truck off his brother recently and doesnt know if this truck had the lights and wiring replaced or what ever.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks like he may have swtiched a wire in there or something to do that. try with a wire testor to see which wire has power when it is on high and which wire has power when low are on.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you may also have a problem with the switch (common)


----------

